# `Flip This House' star accused of fraud



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe the 2 brothers and their wives from TX will be next! Have you ever watched how they do business or even worse the work they have done before going to market? I could see a couple more of these boneheads getting the plug pulled.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

mikesewell said:


> .
> 
> Lucky for me I just won $8,000,000 from the Nigerian lottery so I don't have to worry about it anyway...


WOW!YOU TOO!BUT BILL GATES IS SENDING ME A DOLLAR FOR EVERY EMAIL I FORWARD.:blink:


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

SPCarpentry said:


> Maybe the 2 brothers and their wives from TX will be next! Have you ever watched how they do business or even worse the work they have done before going to market? I could see a couple more of these boneheads getting the plug pulled.


Their show is more of a comedy than a reality show. Some of the things they do, I'm surprised they hold together long enough to even get them filmed!! LOL 

What really cracks me on these shows is i.e. ... redo hardwood .... cost $2500.00 .... increased value ... $10,000.00!! New shingles on roof.... $5,000.00 increased value .... $25,000.00!! How does that work????


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Chris Johnson said:


> WOW. Just between you and me, don't tell anyone - this CEO was killed by rebels and had 14000000000000.00 and change sitting in a bank account, he had no heirs, so if I don't tell anyone I can get 30% of this by supplying some personal info to help the bank officer transfer the money into the US - This is a great deal - Can someone loan me there SSN abd Bank Info and I will let them have this once in a lifetime oppourtinity, it's not fair I get all this money while everyone else has to keep working


Your right ....but if they keep sending me those frickin emails I'm going to fly down and plug one of the a$$holes into a rubber tree.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Works for me!:clap: I have never been able to sit through more than 10 minutes of this show. It is nothing but clowns perpetuating a fast money in real estate scam on the viewers, from the ridiculously phony owners and real estate agents, to the endless stream of scum bag contractors and subs they find. The sad part of these kind of shows is that many viewers believe this crap, go out any buy some trashy property, start finding absolute cheapest price bottom feeder workers, then trash "contractors" in general when they get burned.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I work as a real estate agent part time. I had an open house yesterday. Luxury house 4,000sf, brand new, decked out, worth a good 650k. It was real quiet but one yohead I did get showed up 'looking for a flip'. He took one quick look around and vanished. sigh.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

is this the guy that i am seeing on the tv? he runs a property firm, has that chick with the little dog running around bidding on abandoned homes etc... and he never answers his phone so that when his workers have to make a judgement call - he gets mad at them - this show doesn' work for me. 
Recently my Fiance' and I were looking for a house - with a nice basement suite for her dad. One that I viewed -wow- all I could think of was 'flipper" the owners had the place for two months- re-did all the floors in a cheap snap together hardwood- forget the trim, it was a joke- handrail joint mis-matched- kitchen? I can't even talk about it-downstairs, they put in a kitchen etc.. but it sure had the signs of a homeowner reno- exposed pipes, heavy mud buildup on corners... 
they put the place on for 870k.... 100 k higher than they paid for it - then dropped it 20k before we saw it- I said NO! 
I guess my point is that if you are gonna fix a place up, do a good job!

we recently found another place = guy is a contractor- now he did a great job. I gotta pack!


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I got this yesterday - Guess I'll be rollin' in cash by the end of next week...



> Hi,
> 
> My name is Edi Boo.I am in my early age of 50s and I am an european . I come to the states often mostly for business purposes because I deal mostly in Furniture. I furniture to stores in the states and europe . Infact that is my family business cos we are from france. I bought a house last year in the states cos i love it there .It is peaceful and with a loving neighbourhood. Unfortunately my Mother passed away on the 7th of May 2006 and as the only son in my family i have to go and take care of the family business back in France and i realised that it will be very difficult to supply goods to my clients again in the United states while am away and it will definitely cost me alot to come over to receive payments cos they pay mostly in checks and money orders . Running the business from there it will be difficult and will be impossible especially the aspect of payment and i dont also want to lose my clients or customers there . So what i intend doing is that i am looking for some one to stay at my house free of charge. I dont want to sell the house cos i just bought it and i will have all the rest papers by August but i have ALL the keys now. I am simply looking for someone that is honest and trustworthy and clean for two reasons:
> 1. to maintain the house when i am away and
> ...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I never get any of the good stuff since they were looking for 800,000 sparkplugs back in the mid 80's.


----------

